# Electric Hand Pruners ... Expensive but worth it !!



## M.D. Vaden (Feb 23, 2019)

Last autumn I bought some Zenport electric hand pruners for occasional fruit tree work. But it started with a mega wisteria arbor around a house that took days and days. My dominant or right hand feels the best it has in a few years, and I only need to use the pruners every few weeks or so. I also bought left handed Felco hand pruners to wear with right handed ones, plus a Felco mini lopper to use in conjunction. The brand I chose for the electric pruners was the Zenport ... VIDEO > >


----------



## LegDeLimber (Mar 4, 2019)

Nifty tool for those of us with carpal tunnels issues. But yikes at the price.
Amazon shows them at a bit over a thou.

I'm short, So I would have to wear a long sleeve shirt and run the cord down my sleeve, to keep from staying tangled in the bushes.
But then that would make holstering the tool rather un-doable.

I guess I'll have to stay with my Fiskars prunning stiks and Corona hand shears. 
Still have to put some effort into griping the "pruning stik", but the slide action uses your whole arm and shoulders so spreads the work a little.
Still puts a load on the hands and particularly the wrist though....sigh.
Handy as heck for working in prickly stuff though or where you just can't swing the handles of lopping shears.

I only have my residential yard to look after, fruit trees are a thing of the past, so not too terrible much cutting any more.
But with all above said? You better well believe I'd be tickled if Santa Clause left one of the electric snippers for me to try out!


----------

